# Pulada de cerca



## FRAGUA

Hola,
¿Álguien podría decirme qué quiere decir en español la palabra "pulada" en la frase siguiente: As crianças nada têm a ver com a pulada de cerca dele, e embora tenha sido um péssimo marido, poderá ser um excelente pai.
Gracias de antemano.​


----------



## Mangato

Los niños no tenían nada que ver con el salto de la valla de él (de su valla), y aunque haya sido un pésimo marido, puede ser un excelente padre


----------



## FRAGUA

Muchas gracias, mangato. Me has sacado de dudas.


----------



## anaczz

"Pular a cerca" é ser infiel no casamento. "Saltar la valla" tem esse sentido em espanhol?

As crianças nada tem a ver com a infidelidade cometida por ele...


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> "Pular a cerca" é ser infiel no casamento.


 
Curiosa essa equiparação do casamento a uma cerca.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Curiosa essa equiparação do casamento a uma cerca.


Novamente, uma expressão derivada de uma piada brasileira:

_Carambola, o touro, estava pastando mansamente junto com suas vaquinhas, quando viu, do outro lado da cerca da fazenda, uma vaquinha nova, linda de morrer!_
_Apaixonado, Carambola queria ir ao encontro da vaquinha, mas o problema era a cerca: de arame farpado, muito alta, impedia-lhe o acesso._
_Olhando a vaquinha apaixonadamente, Carambola começou a perceber que era correspondido. A vaquinha o olhava com aquele olhar doce, pedindo em silêncio: vem, vem..._
_Carambola avaliou a situação e resolveu arriscar: tomou distância, correu, e pulou o mais alto que pôde. Já do outro lado da cerca, aproxima-se da vaquinha e lhe pergunta o nome:_
_- Rosavalda, mas você pode me chamar de Rosa..._
_- Prazer, Rosa, meu nome é Carambola, mas você pode me chamar de Caram, porque as bolas ficaram na cerca!_


----------



## Mangato

anaczz said:


> "Pular a cerca" é ser infiel no casamento. "Saltar la valla" tem esse sentido em espanhol?
> 
> As crianças nada tem a ver com a infidelidade cometida por ele...


 

Ah! engraçado. Nem sabia.  Traduzí de jeito literal. Achava que as crianças pulavam a cerca do vizinho, como quando eu menino , só para roubar fruta.


----------



## pkogan

En español, "saltar la valla" es superar un obstáculo.







anaczz said:


> "Pular a cerca" é ser infiel no casamento. "Saltar la valla" tem esse sentido em espanhol?
> 
> As crianças nada tem a ver com a infidelidade cometida por ele...


----------



## anaczz

Carfer said:


> Curiosa essa equiparação do casamento a uma cerca.


Não deixa de ser, não é?


----------



## Mangato

anaczz said:


> Não deixa de ser, não é?


 
E, a pulada é para dentro ou para fora?


----------



## Vanda

Para os dois, GAtão. Para fora do quintal da casa e para dentro do quintal da casa da vizinha.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda said:


> Para os dois, GAtão. Para fora do quintal da casa e para dentro do quintal da casa da vizinha.


Mas cuidado com a cerca...


----------



## anaczz

WhoSoyEu said:


> Mas cuidado com a cerca...


Melhor passar por baixo, que o cabelo faz menos falta!


----------



## Dedu

"Sacar los pies del plato" é uma expressão idiomática espanhola que significa infidelidade.

Foi referida aqui:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=603517


----------



## Carfer

Dedu said:


> "Sacar los pies del plato" é uma expressão idiomática espanhola que significa infidelidade.
> 
> Foi referida aqui:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=603517


 
Uma _'cerca', _um_ 'prato'_. Que mais visões _idílicas_ do casamento haverá? (Não, não é matéria para um tópico, é apenas um aparte)


----------



## Dedu

Sim, seria matéria para um único fórum e não um tópico


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Lembrei de "costurar pra fora", no caso da esposa infiel.


----------



## anaczz

Lindo é:
Mijar fora do penico.

E tem também:
Burro amarrado também pasta.


----------



## Mangato

Dedu said:


> "Sacar los pies del plato" é uma expressão idiomática espanhola que significa infidelidade.
> 
> Foi referida aqui:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=603517


 
Nem sempre.  Sacar los pies del plato indica sair do padrão, não respeitar a norma establecida.   A fidelidade do casal seria mais uma


----------



## Mangato

anaczz said:


> Lindo é:
> Mijar fora do penico.
> E tem também:
> Burro amarrado também pasta.


 
Que tal fazer o cuco?

_Soy de la opinión del cuco,_
_pájaro que nunca anida;_
_pone el huevo en nido ajeno_
_y otro pájaro lo cría._


----------



## FRAGUA

No cabe duda de que Vanessa de Oliveira provoca reacciones de todo tipo.
Saludos a todos desde Apan, Hidalgo, México.


----------



## Fer BA

Dedu said:


> "Sacar los pies del plato" é uma expressão idiomática espanhola que significa infidelidade.
> 
> Foi referida aqui:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=603517


 
Dedu,

nunca é usada assim (olhe no mesmo fio, é uma pergunta e o pessoal responde que a gente não fala assim).

e falando de cercas....como diria o poeta Viglietti "a desalambrar, a desalambrar".


----------

